# Clowns, I hate clowns!!



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

For those with a phobia of clowns. Yeah we have them every year!
Check out this listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Evil-clown-halloween-prop_W0QQitemZ6577859522QQcategoryZ910QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"What's the matter, kid? Don't you like clowns? Don't we make you laugh? Aren't we ****in' funny? I'm gonna come back here and check up on you and your momma, if you don't have a good reason why you hate clowns, then I'm gonna kill your whole ****in' family! Now get your ****in' ass outta the car! Yayayayayaya!"

Sorry, couldn't resist the Capt. Spaulding bit.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oooh, how 'bout that clown in POLTERGEIST. 
That was one scary f'ing clown.:voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Isn't that the one for sale by Technical Terror?


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes it is.


----------

